# Bakayoko:"Non mi sono rifiutato di entrare".



## admin (7 Maggio 2019)

Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo..Successivamente sono stato richiamato in panchina: questo è avvenuto tra il 23’ e il 26’ minuto del primo tempo. Quando sono tornato a sedermi in panchina, l’allenatore si è rivolto a me con dei termini che non mi aspettavo, io non ho fatto altro che ripetere le sue parole. Niente di più. Che le cose siano chiare: non mi sono mai rifiutato di entrare o di andarmi a scaldare. Le immagini parlano chiaramente. Il mio unico obiettivo era quello di poter aiutare i miei compagni e la squadra, come ho sempre fatto finora e come farò fino alla fine della stagione. Forza Milan".


----------



## bmb (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo".



Vedi caro Baka, ho perso il conto delle litigate tra Seedorf e Ancelotti. La più bella fu quando Clarence fu chiamato da Carletto ad alzarsi dalla panchina ma lui ci mise diversi minuti perchè in quel momento era in ciabatte e aveva le scarpette addirittura nello spogliatoio. La differenza è che Effetto Serra, per ricordare il buon Pellegatti, quando entrava in campo con le palle girate al contrario ti faceva spellare le mani.


----------



## Ninni21 (7 Maggio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vedi caro Baka, ho perso il conto delle litigate tra Seedorf e Ancelotti. La più bella fu quando Clarence fu chiamato da Carletto ad alzarsi dalla panchina ma lui ci mise diversi minuti perchè in quel momento era in ciabatte e aveva le scarpette addirittura nello spogliatoio. La differenza è che Effetto Serra, per ricordare il buon Pellegatti, quando entrava in campo con le palle girate al contrario ti faceva spellare le mani.



Forse ricorderò male io, ma non era accaduto con Leonardo in panchina? Derby perso 4-0...?


----------



## Manue (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo".




Hai fatto una cavolata, fine. 
Dovevi sbrigarsi ed entrare in campo subito, come tante volte abbiamo visto fare da altri compagni in caso di emergenza, 
vedi Conti al posto di Calabria in una recente partita.

Sei un professionista e sono li per lavorare, 
dovevi adempiere a quello per cui sei pagato.

In settimana sei arrivato tardi in allenamento poiché ha finito la benzina, 
ma sei serio?
La macchina che hai ti segnala in maniera evidente quando entra in riserva, 
e di benzinai ne trovi quanti ne vuoi dappertutto...

Per diventare un professionista serio ne manca di strada...


----------



## Ema2000 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo".



Spiace perchè ha delle qualità fisiche dominanti nel nostro campionato, ma ormai è evidente che è l'erede di Muntari,
veramente qualcun si fiderebbe di dargli le chiavi del centrocampo?
per me a 40 M si possono trovare elementi più sicuri anche a livello caratteriale.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo".



Secondo me, a sto giro Baka non l' ha nemmeno fatto con cattiveria, ha fatto tutto lentamente solo perchè è tarato.

Gattuso, probabilmente in quel momento stava nervosissimo e ha perso la pazienza a tempo zero.

Poi doppiamente tarato Baka che l' ha mandato a quel paese.

Un disastro insomma.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

,


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

Quelle parole di Bakayoko mi sembrano una idiozia gigantesca.

Siccome dal labiale si capisce CHIARAMENTE un bel “fuck off, mate”, questo vorrebbe darci a bere, dicendo “stavo ripetendo le sue parole”, che Gattuso lo avrebbe mandato affanzullo per primo e che lui, povera stella, stesse ripetendo quelle vili parole incredulo e scioccato da tanta prepotente arroganza???

Ma questo ci ha proprio presi per scemi.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quelle parole di Bakayoko mi sembrano una idiozia gigantesca.
> 
> Siccome dal labiale si capisce CHIARAMENTE un bel “fuck off, mate”, questo vorrebbe darci a bere, dicendo “stavo ripetendo le sue parole”, che Gattuso lo avrebbe mandato affanzullo per primo e che lui, povera stella, stesse ripetendo quelle vili parole incredulo e scioccato da tanta prepotente arroganza???
> 
> Ma questo ci ha proprio presi per scemi.



Io comunque con la pettorina verde l'ho visto il giocatore quindi presumo che si stesse sul serio riscaldando.
Cerchiamo di vederci meglio in questa faccenda perchè non mi convince del tutto.


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, a sto giro Baka non l' ha nemmeno fatto con cattiveria, ha fatto tutto lentamente solo perchè è tarato.
> 
> Gattuso, probabilmente in quel momento stava nervosissimo e ha perso la pazienza a tempo zero.
> 
> ...



Esattamente. E metti un triplo tarato per questa dichiarazione social, che non doveva fare, perché non è sui social che si risolve il problema ma con la squadra e società. Poi al massimo si va in conferenza insieme. Il metodo Icardi non porta risultati.

[MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]
non ha detto che non sarebbe entrato. Ha perso tempo. Quando si è fatto male Biglia, Mauri si è messo scarpe, i parastinchi e si è riscaldato, senza che nessuno gli dicesse nulla; Baka ha guardato la scena indifferente. Dopo un minuto, Rino ha chiamato Baka e gli ha detto di scaldarsi. Dopo altri 2 minuti lui si era appena alzato dalla panchina, con Mauri già in parte caldo. Gattuso si è innervosito, perché giustamente se si fa male un tuo compagno tu ti prepari lampo (come Mauri), e gli ha preferito l'altro. Lui si è incavolato e l'ha mandato a quel paese.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Maggio 2019)

,


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

,


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> cosa ha detto leo nel post gara?



Che senza champions addio investimenti.


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

Può scrivere quello che vuole ma le immagini sono chiare. Quando viene richiamato a sedersi è perché lui si è appena alzato e messo la pettorina. Sono passati 3 minuti dall'infortunio di Biglia. Tre minuti per alzarsi e iniziare a riscaldarsi, il tutto senza neanche i parastinchi. Per capire basta guardare come Mauri non sia neanche in panchina, perché è scattato appena Biglia si è fatto male.

La situazione la capisce molto bene chi ha giocato a calcio. Qui se l'è presa comoda in un momento in cui non doveva. Partita fondamentale. Meno grave del rifiutarsi di entrare, sicuramente, ma da richiamo pesante si.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo..Successivamente sono stato richiamato in panchina: questo è avvenuto tra il 23’ e il 26’ minuto del primo tempo. Quando sono tornato a sedermi in panchina, l’allenatore si è rivolto a me con dei termini che non mi aspettavo, io non ho fatto altro che ripetere le sue parole. Niente di più. Che le cose siano chiare: non mi sono mai rifiutato di entrare o di andarmi a scaldare. Le immagini parlano chiaramente. Il mio unico obiettivo era quello di poter aiutare i miei compagni e la squadra, come ho sempre fatto finora e come farò fino alla fine della stagione. Forza Milan".



.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo..Successivamente sono stato richiamato in panchina: questo è avvenuto tra il 23’ e il 26’ minuto del primo tempo. Quando sono tornato a sedermi in panchina, *l’allenatore si è rivolto a me con dei termini che non mi aspettavo*,* io non ho fatto altro che ripetere le sue parole.* Niente di più. Che le cose siano chiare: non mi sono mai rifiutato di entrare o di andarmi a scaldare. Le immagini parlano chiaramente. Il mio unico obiettivo era quello di poter aiutare i miei compagni e la squadra, come ho sempre fatto finora e come farò fino alla fine della stagione. Forza Milan".



dubito che gattuso gli abbia detto quella frase..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io comunque con la pettorina verde l'ho visto il giocatore quindi presumo che si stesse sul serio riscaldando.
> Cerchiamo di vederci meglio in questa faccenda perchè non mi convince del tutto.



Lui parla di 2 minuti, gattuso di 7..ce ne passano 5 lunghissimi con un compagno infortunato..in diretta mi è parso più verso i 3 minuti onestamente..ma resta il fatto che lui era la prima scelta, ma inspiegabilmente Mauri era più pronto ad entrare..

Poi vabbé, sulla professionalità non so perché ma tra Rino Gattuso che ha sputato sangue 10 anni per il Milan e sto tizio propendo a credere a Gattuso..uno che correva in campo col labbro spaccato o che restava in campo rotto mentre seedorf cercava le scarpette...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Può scrivere quello che vuole ma le immagini sono chiare. Quando viene richiamato a sedersi è perché lui si è appena alzato e messo la pettorina. Sono passati 3 minuti dall'infortunio di Biglia. Tre minuti per alzarsi e iniziare a riscaldarsi, il tutto senza neanche i parastinchi. Per capire basta guardare come Mauri non sia neanche in panchina, perché è scattato appena Biglia si è fatto male.
> 
> La situazione la capisce molto bene chi ha giocato a calcio. Qui se l'è presa comoda in un momento in cui non doveva. Partita fondamentale. Meno grave del rifiutarsi di entrare, sicuramente, ma da richiamo pesante si.



Va bene , come dici tu meno male che l'hai compresa e spiegata tu.
Baka è il mostro, baka è quello che non sa posturarsi tra le linee , baka è quello che fa sistematicamente tardi all'allenamento, baka è quello che si rifiuta di entrare, baka è quello che veste strano e che si comporta strano.
Queste sono solo alcune delle dichiarazioni di mister e stampa amica su baka nell'anno in corso.
Non sto dicendo che la ragione è del ragazzo, sto solo invitando a vederci meglio sulla faccenda perchè io ci sento puzza di bruciato da qua a un miglio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> dubito che gattuso gli abbia detto quella frase..



Potrebbero anche essersi fraintesi..presumo Rino gli abbia parlato in inglese..ma tu a prescindere ti becchi una strigliata non mandi il mister a fan.cul0


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo..Successivamente sono stato richiamato in panchina: questo è avvenuto tra il 23’ e il 26’ minuto del primo tempo. Quando sono tornato a sedermi in panchina, l’allenatore si è rivolto a me con dei termini che non mi aspettavo, io non ho fatto altro che ripetere le sue parole. Niente di più. Che le cose siano chiare: non mi sono mai rifiutato di entrare o di andarmi a scaldare. Le immagini parlano chiaramente. Il mio unico obiettivo era quello di poter aiutare i miei compagni e la squadra, come ho sempre fatto finora e come farò fino alla fine della stagione. Forza Milan".



La più grossa ******* la sta facendo adesso, scrivendo sui social.
Queste cose non devono essere tollerate.
Basta social. Credo che a Bakayoko lo abbiano detto in tutte le lingue e lui insiste.

La scenetta di ieri è stata penosa. Ma in casi come questo ha torto il giocatore perché bisogna essere pronti subito.

L'atteggiamento di Bakayoko mi piace poco in generale, fa un po' troppo il fenomeno nei confronti del gruppo e del Milan.
Però alla fine si sbaglia in due in situazioni simili. Forse dietro c'è dell'altro.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo..Successivamente sono stato richiamato in panchina: questo è avvenuto tra il 23’ e il 26’ minuto del primo tempo. Quando sono tornato a sedermi in panchina, l’allenatore si è rivolto a me con dei termini che non mi aspettavo, io non ho fatto altro che ripetere le sue parole. Niente di più. Che le cose siano chiare: non mi sono mai rifiutato di entrare o di andarmi a scaldare. Le immagini parlano chiaramente. Il mio unico obiettivo era quello di poter aiutare i miei compagni e la squadra, come ho sempre fatto finora e come farò fino alla fine della stagione. Forza Milan".



Per me guardando le immagini e non sentendo i soliti commenti pro-Gattuso, si chiarisce perfettamente chi abbia ragione su questo singolo episodio. Ripeto guardate Gattuso che mima il gesto del pazzo di spalle e poi arriva il "vaffa" di Bakayoko. Guardate tutto bene, ci sono i video.

Detto questo è legittimo che ognuno si faccia la sua opinione e non sarò certo quello che dirà che chi difende Gattuso lo fa solo perché è un ex-bandiera del Milan.

Io non ho motivi né di difendere Bakayoko, che a inizio anno tratteggiai come novello Traore, né di attaccare Gattuso, che ho difeso fino alla conferenza del 29 marzo, io difendo il Milan. E il Milan ha bisogno di Bakayoko in queste ultime tre partite. In questo momento tutti e due, qui sono sullo stesso piano, stanno mettendo il proprio ego davanti al Milan. La società deve intervenire per fare in modo che Bakayoko giochi le ultime tre partite e le giochi come sa fare, imponendolo come titolare al sig. Gattuso.

Punto. Questo è l'interesse del Milan. Di Gattuso e di Bakayoko non mi frega nulla.


----------



## ventu84090 (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Può scrivere quello che vuole ma le immagini sono chiare. Quando viene richiamato a sedersi è perché lui si è appena alzato e messo la pettorina. Sono passati 3 minuti dall'infortunio di Biglia. Tre minuti per alzarsi e iniziare a riscaldarsi, il tutto senza neanche i parastinchi. Per capire basta guardare come Mauri non sia neanche in panchina, perché è scattato appena Biglia si è fatto male.
> 
> La situazione la capisce molto bene chi ha giocato a calcio. Qui se l'è presa comoda in un momento in cui non doveva. Partita fondamentale. Meno grave del rifiutarsi di entrare, sicuramente, ma da richiamo pesante si.



Ho visto un video dove si vede che ci mette moltissimo a mettersi il nastro ai parastinchi...se avesse avuto voglia di entrare velocemente poteva anche non metterselo il nastro...

Ma solo io ricordo un'intervista di Gattuso di qualche mese fa dove diceva che aveva parlato con Bakayoko e lo aveva convinto a non arrivare tardi agli allenamenti e fare vita da atleta?


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lui parla di 2 minuti, gattuso di 7..ce ne passano 5 lunghissimi con un compagno infortunato..in diretta mi è parso più verso i 3 minuti onestamente..ma resta il fatto che lui era la prima scelta, ma inspiegabilmente Mauri era più pronto ad entrare..
> 
> Poi vabbé, sulla professionalità non so perché ma tra Rino Gattuso che ha sputato sangue 10 anni per il Milan e sto tizio propendo a credere a Gattuso..uno che correva in campo col labbro spaccato o che restava in campo rotto mentre seedorf cercava le scarpette...



Mauri è entrato a freddo, non era pronto.
Milan prima di emanare sentenze dovremmo conoscere tutti i fatti e io non credo li conosciamo tutti.
Ad esempio, sul presunto ritiro forzato in settimana si è romanzato che la colpa fosse di baka ma che ne sappiamo se con l'auto in panne o senza benzina come dicono il ragazzo ha telefonato per avvertire dell'accaduto??
In tal caso davvero avrebbe tutte queste colpe??
Stiamo con le antenne ben alzate perchè mi pare sia un atto un processo di distruzione mirata e chirurgica.


----------



## ventu84090 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Va bene , come dici tu meno male che l'hai compresa e spiegata tu.
> Baka è il mostro, baka è quello che non sa posturarsi tra le linee , baka è quello che fa sistematicamente tardi all'allenamento, baka è quello che si rifiuta di entrare, baka è quello che veste strano e che si comporta strano.
> Queste sono solo alcune delle dichiarazioni di mister e stampa amica su baka nell'anno in corso.
> Non sto dicendo che la ragione è del ragazzo, sto solo invitando a vederci meglio sulla faccenda perchè io ci sento puzza di bruciato da qua a un miglio.



Ma sicuramente andrà alla juve in uno scambio con Higuain...questi sono i loro metodi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Va bene , come dici tu meno male che l'hai compresa e spiegata tu.
> Baka è il mostro, baka è quello che non sa posturarsi tra le linee , baka è quello che fa sistematicamente tardi all'allenamento, baka è quello che si rifiuta di entrare, baka è quello che veste strano e che si comporta strano.
> Queste sono solo alcune delle dichiarazioni di mister e stampa amica su baka nell'anno in corso.
> Non sto dicendo che la ragione è del ragazzo, sto solo invitando a vederci meglio sulla faccenda perchè io ci sento puzza di bruciato da qua a un miglio.



Gli hanno svuotato il serbatoio e messo la maglia di acerbi in mano senza che lui si accorgesse..mi pare evidente..
Questo anche a Londra l'hanno demolito eh..


----------



## Beppe85 (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Può scrivere quello che vuole ma le immagini sono chiare. Quando viene richiamato a sedersi è perché lui si è appena alzato e messo la pettorina. Sono passati 3 minuti dall'infortunio di Biglia. Tre minuti per alzarsi e iniziare a riscaldarsi, il tutto senza neanche i parastinchi. Per capire basta guardare come Mauri non sia neanche in panchina, perché è scattato appena Biglia si è fatto male.
> 
> La situazione la capisce molto bene chi ha giocato a calcio. Qui se l'è presa comoda in un momento in cui non doveva. Partita fondamentale. Meno grave del rifiutarsi di entrare, sicuramente, ma da richiamo pesante si.



Già... è inutile che ci prenda in giro! Immagini chiarissime!


----------



## gabri65 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo..Successivamente sono stato richiamato in panchina: questo è avvenuto tra il 23’ e il 26’ minuto del primo tempo. Quando sono tornato a sedermi in panchina, l’allenatore si è rivolto a me con dei termini che non mi aspettavo, io non ho fatto altro che ripetere le sue parole. Niente di più. Che le cose siano chiare: non mi sono mai rifiutato di entrare o di andarmi a scaldare. Le immagini parlano chiaramente. Il mio unico obiettivo era quello di poter aiutare i miei compagni e la squadra, come ho sempre fatto finora e come farò fino alla fine della stagione. Forza Milan".



Voglio cercare di essere obiettivo scansando pregiudizi a causa di Gattuso. Bakayoko non è certo immune da colpe, è lampante la sua lentezza esasperante nel prepararsi. Normalmente devi scattare come una molla, mentre lui se la prende comoda. Non si fa così.

Detto questo, capisco che era sofferente per le vicende degli ultimi giorni dove è diventato il capro espiatorio di ritiri punitivi (provvedimenti adatti ad una provinciale) e strumentalizzazioni. Dopo essere stato fondamentale per il centrocampo, essere sbattuto in panchina così platealmente non è simpatico. E' ovvio che poi quando ti chiamano perché c'è bisogno di te, la fai pesare. Gattuso ha scocciato con questi atteggiamenti da maestrino di una volta con la stecca in mano, quando poi parla di gruppo di amiconi coeso.

Comincio ad avere dei dubbi anche sul caso di Montolivo -- detto a margine e in sottovoce.

Quindi, alla fine del film, un disastro ambientale che impone una revisione totale degli atteggiamenti di giocatori e allenatore tutti.

Non va per niente bene, e l'unica ingenua speranza è che ormai si lasci andare la barca a fondo perché tanto si sa che a giugno ci imbarcheremo su una nuova.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mauri è entrato a freddo, non era pronto.
> Milan prima di emanare sentenze dovremmo conoscere tutti i fatti e io non credo li conosciamo tutti.
> Ad esempio, sul presunto ritiro forzato in settimana si è romanzato che la colpa fosse di baka ma che ne sappiamo se con l'auto in panne o senza benzina come dicono il ragazzo ha telefonato per avvertire dell'accaduto??
> In tal caso davvero avrebbe tutte queste colpe??
> Stiamo con le antenne ben alzate perchè mi pare sia un atto un processo di distruzione mirata e chirurgica.



Ieri sera Brambati (che mi pare molto vicino all'ambiente) ha detto che a lui hanno riferito che dopo i fatti di San Siro con la Lazio Baka e Kessie, ma soprattutto Bakayoko, si sono legati al dito che il Mister non li ha difesi ma in conferenza ha detto che hanno sbagliato..
Da lì pare sia partito un comportamento poco professionale di un gruppetto di giocatori culminato con il ritiro


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo..Successivamente sono stato richiamato in panchina: questo è avvenuto tra il 23’ e il 26’ minuto del primo tempo. Quando sono tornato a sedermi in panchina, l’allenatore si è rivolto a me con dei termini che non mi aspettavo, io non ho fatto altro che ripetere le sue parole. Niente di più. Che le cose siano chiare: non mi sono mai rifiutato di entrare o di andarmi a scaldare. Le immagini parlano chiaramente. Il mio unico obiettivo era quello di poter aiutare i miei compagni e la squadra, come ho sempre fatto finora e come farò fino alla fine della stagione. Forza Milan".



Niente da fare, è proprio una zucca vuota. Ma come si fa a provare a giustificarsi (pubblicamente, su Twitter poi!) dopo aver fatto una scena che neanche il peggior bambino viziato, aver fatto ridere i polli con la scusa della benzina, la scena con la maglia di Acerbi... sarà anche un buon giocatore sul campo, ma 35 milioni al Chelsea e 7 all'anno a lui non li darei a questo punto.

Di profili giovani e forti nel suo ruolo ce ne sono altri, in Premier per esempio c'è Dendoncker che sta facendo benissimo coi Wolves e che mi sembra sia fatto di tutt'altra pasta.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Brambati (che mi pare molto vicino all'ambiente) ha detto che a lui hanno riferito che dopo i fatti di San Siro con la Lazio Baka e Kessie, ma soprattutto Bakayoko, si sono legati al dito che il Mister non li ha difesi ma in conferenza ha detto che hanno sbagliato..
> Da lì pare sia partito un comportamento poco professionale di un gruppetto di giocatori culminato con il ritiro



Questa è una storia che parte da lontano , il mister da tempo scarica le colpe sui giocatori .
Ieri non lo ha fatto nuovamente??
A specifica domanda sul valore della rosa non adatta alla champions , ha cosi replicato : 'lascio la risposta a voi!!!'.
Dopo quel derby nel milan ognuno gioca per se, per primo il mister.
I risultati (pessimi) sul campo sono la conseguenza di uno spogliatoio allo sbaraglio.
Finiti i tempi in cui i giocatori si sarebbero buttati nelle fiamme per il loro generale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa è una storia che parte da lontano , il mister da tempo scarica le colpe sui giocatori .
> Ieri non lo ha fatto nuovamente??
> A specifica domanda sul valore della rosa non adatta alla champions , ha cosi replicato : 'lascio la risposta a voi!!!'.
> Dopo quel derby nel milan ognuno gioca per se, per primo il mister.
> ...



Su questo concordo..ho già fatto la mia ricostruzione qualche giorno fa, per me Rino ha mollato dopo la sconfitta nel derby e la squadra ha perso ogni grinta restando priva oltre che di idee tattiche di forza mentale..
Su questo io non ho dubbi..poi a quel punto, è mancata la professionalità..immagino i gruppetti avranno avuto divergenze, si saranno aperte crepe nello spogliatoio..figuriamoci poi con la storia del ritiro..
Ma soprattutto il mister ha perso credibilità agli occhi dei giocatori

Ciò non toglie che sei pagato milioni di euro e in campo ci vai anche senza scaldarti se serve..sennò vai a fare altro


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Forse il video può aiutare a capire come sono andati realmente i fatti.
-Gattuso comunica a baka che deve entrare;
-il ragazzo si fissa i parastinchi;
-Gli viene consegnato il fratino e inizia a correre accompagnato dal preparatore;
-Torna pronto nei pressi della panchina e ad un certo punto cambia espressione facciale(gli si comunica che non entra più?);
-si siede in panchina rabbuiato togliendo il fratino;
-Il mister gli si avvicina e gli parla (lo offende??);
-Baka replica.
Il mister aveva chiesto a baka di entrare subito e a freddo o gli aveva dato tempo e modo di scaldarsi ??
Ma se doveva entrare a freddo allora perchè gli avevano dato il fratino e lo seguiva il preparatore nella corsetta a bordo campo??
Ognuno si faccia la sua idea.
A me pare sia tutto lo spogliatoio allo sbaraglio .


----------



## sunburn (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Va bene , come dici tu meno male che l'hai compresa e spiegata tu.
> Baka è il mostro, baka è quello che non sa posturarsi tra le linee , baka è quello che fa sistematicamente tardi all'allenamento, baka è quello che si rifiuta di entrare, baka è quello che veste strano e che si comporta strano.
> Queste sono solo alcune delle dichiarazioni di mister e stampa amica su baka nell'anno in corso.
> Non sto dicendo che la ragione è del ragazzo, sto solo invitando a vederci meglio sulla faccenda perchè io ci sento puzza di bruciato da qua a un miglio.


Però dai, la storia della postura è di agosto(tra l'altro, era una cosa che pensavamo tutti vedendolo giocare nelle prime partite). Son passati 9 mesi, eh. Nel frattempo gli è stata data una maglia da titolare e, peraltro, ricordo anche un'intervista allo sventolatore di magliette in cui parlava di quell'episodio dicendo che era superato e in cui si lanciava in lodi sperticate a Gattuso. E' vero che non sarebbe la prima volta che fa finta di far pace per poi colpire a tradimento, quindi non mi stupirei se se la fosse legata al dito. Ma se è così, possiamo tranquillamente rimandarlo al Chelsea senza rimpianti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse il video può aiutare a capire come sono andati realmente i fatti.
> -Gattuso comunica a baka che deve entrare;
> -il ragazzo si fissa i parastinchi;
> -Gli viene consegnato il fratino e inizia a correre accompagnato dal preparatore;
> ...



ho visto il primo tempo n un pub senza audio ... la mia impressione è che in un primo momento Gattuso avesse deciso di far entrare Bakayoko. Poi cambia idea, fa entrare Mauri, Bakayoko si arrabbia e lo "manda al diavolo". Che poi lo abbia fatto perchè Bakayoko ha agito con esasperante lentezza può essere. Il nervosismo è eccessivo, lo si è visto in più occasioni.
Proprio vero che i grandi professionisti, anche se scarsi, in queste occasioni si vedono (Abate,Borini, Zapata hanno giocato sopra le loro possibilità senza perdere la calma).


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse il video può aiutare a capire come sono andati realmente i fatti.
> -Gattuso comunica a baka che deve entrare;
> -il ragazzo si fissa i parastinchi;
> -Gli viene consegnato il fratino e inizia a correre accompagnato dal preparatore;
> ...



In realtà il video non chiarisce due cose:
Baka quando si alza da quanto era stato invitato a scaldarsi? Magari Gattuso lo aveva già invitato e lui dopo qualche minuto stava ancora lì seduto..
Quanto si scalda Baka? c'è un taglio e non si vede perché mancano i minuti

Poi le facce di Bertolacci e Cutrone..Bertolacci dice qualcosa quando Rino si rivolge al giocatore..ma non sembra sconvolto..


----------



## James Watson (7 Maggio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vedi caro Baka, ho perso il conto delle litigate tra Seedorf e Ancelotti. La più bella fu quando Clarence fu chiamato da Carletto ad alzarsi dalla panchina ma lui ci mise diversi minuti perchè in quel momento era in ciabatte e aveva le scarpette addirittura nello spogliatoio. La differenza è che Effetto Serra, per ricordare il buon Pellegatti, quando entrava in campo con le palle girate al contrario ti faceva spellare le mani.





Ninni21 ha scritto:


> Forse ricorderò male io, ma non era accaduto con Leonardo in panchina? Derby perso 4-0...?



E per completare il quadro ricordiamo che in quella occasione era stato proprio Gattuso a chiedere il cambio. Cambio che tardò proprio perché Seedorf non era ancora pronto. Risultato? Gattuso nervosissimo espulso per doppia ammonizione poco dopo e derby giocato in 10 per quasi 80 minuti, perso 4-0.
Io credo che anche il ricordo di quell'episodio abbia pesato.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però dai, la storia della postura è di agosto(tra l'altro, era una cosa che pensavamo tutti vedendolo giocare nelle prime partite). Son passati 9 mesi, eh. Nel frattempo gli è stata data una maglia da titolare e, peraltro, ricordo anche un'intervista allo sventolatore di magliette in cui parlava di quell'episodio dicendo che era superato e in cui si lanciava in lodi sperticate a Gattuso. E' vero che non sarebbe la prima volta che fa finta di far pace per poi colpire a tradimento, quindi non mi stupirei se se la fosse legata al dito. Ma se è così, possiamo tranquillamente rimandarlo al Chelsea senza rimpianti.



Beh quell'offesa è stata di una gravità inaudita detta poi da uno che non è che fosse un fine tessitore di gioco.
Baka il posto l'ha trovato in piena emergenza per infortuni in serie a centrocampo e ha fatto benissimo.
Non voglio dare colpe ad uno o all'altro ma prendo una posizione di mezzo : per me non funziona lo spogliatoio.
Il problema non è baka - gattuso, giusto per capirci.


----------



## James Watson (7 Maggio 2019)

P.S. ricordo distintamente che ieri durante la gara l'inviato a bordocampo di sky ha riferito che Gattuso quando ha fatto il gesto del dito sulla testa ha affermato "ci vuole la testa, ci vuole la testa", non avrebbe dato (almeno secondo il bordocampista) del pazzo a Bakayoko.

Comunque... giustificazione sui social, della serie la toppa è peggio del buco. Se ha qualcosa da dire a sua discolpa lo dovrebbe fare nello spogliatoio, davanti al mister e ai compagni, non sui social.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà il video non chiarisce due cose:
> Baka quando si alza da quanto era stato invitato a scaldarsi? Magari Gattuso lo aveva già invitato e lui dopo qualche minuto stava ancora lì seduto..
> Quanto si scalda Baka? c'è un taglio e non si vede perché mancano i minuti
> 
> Poi le facce di Bertolacci e Cutrone..Bertolacci dice qualcosa quando Rino si rivolge al giocatore..ma non sembra sconvolto..



Non voglio difendere il giocatore , sia chiaro.
Ne sono successe e ne stanno succedendo troppe.
Per me non funziona più da tempo nulla nello spogliatoio.
Ma ci rendiamo conto che hanno perso la testa pure romagna e paquetà che sono tra i più educati e disciplinati???
Tu pensi la frittata di paquetà sia meno grave di quella di baka??
Abbiamo perso il miglior giocatore per una folle reazione. 
A livello di comportamenti non esiste paragone perchè baka l'ha fatta grossa ma paquetà ci ha arrecato un danno tecnico assurdo.


----------



## sunburn (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh quell'offesa è stata di una gravità inaudita detta poi da uno che non è che fosse un fine tessitore di gioco.
> Baka il posto l'ha trovato in piena emergenza per infortuni in serie a centrocampo e ha fatto benissimo.
> Non voglio dare colpe ad uno o all'altro ma prendo una posizione di mezzo : per me non funziona lo spogliatoio.
> Il problema non è baka - gattuso, giusto per capirci.


"Deve imparare a ricevere palla, si deve mettere in modo corretto a livello di postura"... Che fosse scoordinato lo abbiamo visto tutti nelle prima partite, quasi certamente era un problema di condizione fisica. Gattuso avrebbe potuto essere più diplomatico, ma le offese di gravità inaudita sono altre. Poi nel momento in cui fai un'intervista in cui dici che tutti vorrebbero un allenatore come Gattuso, la questione dovrebbe essere chiusa. 
Per il resto, sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che ci siano anche altri problemi di spogliatoio, altrimenti non si sarebbe arrivati al ritiro punitivo per il ritardo di un singolo, che certamente è stata solo la classica goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Non voglio difendere il giocatore* , sia chiaro.
> Ne sono successe e ne stanno succedendo troppe.
> Per me non funziona più da tempo nulla nello spogliatoio.
> Ma ci rendiamo conto che hanno perso la testa pure romagna e paquetà che sono tra i più educati e disciplinati???
> ...



Dalla tua ricostruzione pare di si 
Comunque parlando in generale ormai l'odio verso gattuso rende difficile giudicare ogni cosa che accade , te lo dici un anti-gattusiano della prima ora...
Per quanto mi riguarda "il male" non e' solo gattuso in questo milan ma per molti e' il capo espiatorio


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà il video non chiarisce due cose:
> Baka quando si alza da quanto era stato invitato a scaldarsi? Magari Gattuso lo aveva già invitato e lui dopo qualche minuto stava ancora lì seduto..
> Quanto si scalda Baka? c'è un taglio e non si vede perché mancano i minuti
> 
> Poi le facce di Bertolacci e Cutrone..Bertolacci dice qualcosa quando Rino si rivolge al giocatore..ma non sembra sconvolto..



Guarda , mi son fatto una mia personale idea : credo che gattuso ragioni a volte ancora troppo da giocatore e con la testa da giocatore.
Quando parla di bava alla bocca , di occhi della tigre ecc ecc mi pare ancora di rivedere il ringhio giocatore ma l'allenatore non deve ragionare cosi.
Un tecnico deve saper gestire e deve capire che non tutti i giocatori vivono la gara o la vigilia come le viveva lui.
Lui era quello che passava le notti insonni per l'ansia ma poi c'era il pirlo di turno che dormiva beatamente o seedorf col suo stile ciondolante.
Il milan di oggi, a livelli infinitamente più scadenti, grosso modo ha le stesse peculiarità.
Gli occhi della tigre li può avere cutrone ma non li puoi chiedere a suso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non voglio difendere il giocatore , sia chiaro.
> Ne sono successe e ne stanno succedendo troppe.
> Per me non funziona più da tempo nulla nello spogliatoio.
> Ma ci rendiamo conto che hanno perso la testa pure romagna e paquetà che sono tra i più educati e disciplinati???
> ...



Riesco sempre a capire la foga in campo, l'adrenalina può giocare brutti scherzi..a volte c'è troppa rigidità per me..siamo esseri umani e l'adrenalina è una reazione chimica quindi a volte semplicemente non puoi non reagire..infatti si deve sempre valutare la gravità della reazione..e lì sta al tipo col fischietto


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2019)

se fosse come dice lui allora si potrebbero chiarire in settimana.
francamente in questo momento sarebbe meglio per noi,vista la penuria di centrocampisti.
il punto è che Gattuso non ha sminuito l'episodio nel post-partita,anzi dicendo di non poter parlare la sua lingua davanti ai microfoni ha lasciato intuire che ci sarà una sfuriata non un chiarimento pacato.


----------



## Anguus (7 Maggio 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ho visto il primo tempo n un pub senza audio ... la mia impressione è che in un primo momento Gattuso avesse deciso di far entrare Bakayoko. Poi cambia idea, fa entrare Mauri, Bakayoko si arrabbia e lo "manda al diavolo". Che poi lo abbia fatto perchè Bakayoko ha agito con esasperante lentezza può essere. Il nervosismo è eccessivo, lo si è visto in più occasioni.
> Proprio vero che i grandi professionisti, anche se scarsi, in queste occasioni si vedono (Abate,Borini, Zapata hanno giocato sopra le loro possibilità senza perdere la calma).



Fatto sta che se quella lentezza nell'entrare l'avesse avuta chiunque altro non sarebbe successo nulla e avrebbe aspettato, d'altronde ci può anche stare che nel primo tempo non tutti siano belli pronti e pimpanti ad entrare senza preavviso, ovvio che in quel momento Gattuso era prevenuto nei confronti di Baka ed era l'ultima scelta che avrebbe fatto ieri. Sarebbe interessante conoscere che tipo di insulti abbia rivolto gattuso al giocatore, perché se il suo "fuck off" fosse frutto di qualcosa di grave detto nei suoi confronti il discorso cambierebbe e di molto. C'è da notare l'espressione contrariata di Bertolacci quando Gattuso si rivolge a Baka come se effettivamente avesse detto qualcosa di pesante


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Dalla tua ricostruzione pare di si
> Comunque parlando in generale ormai l'odio verso gattuso rende difficile giudicare ogni cosa che accade , te lo dici un anti-gattusiano della prima ora...
> Per quanto mi riguarda "il male" non e' solo gattuso in questo milan ma per molti e' il capo espiatorio



Ti garantisco che non è cosi.
Se mi leggi avrai notato che mai ho rivolto una sola offesa al mister nè mi permetterei mai di farlo.
La critica è una cosa, l'offesa è altra.
Volevo solo invitare un pò tutti a guardare oltre il nostro naso.
E comunque, dobbiamo anche esser onesti e riconoscere che ne stanno succedendo troppe ma davvero troppe
Pure paquetà ieri è impazzito. Forse questo clima di tensione sta logorando tutti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bakayoko, sui social, prova a chiarire la sua posizione dopo quanto accaduto ieri in Milan - Bologna. Ecco quanto scritto dal centrocampista rossonero:"Sono diverse settimane che sui media si parla di me ma io ho deciso di non dire niente e di continuare a lavorare. D'altra parte però quello che è successo stasera e l'interpretazione che si sta cercando di dare alla cosa mi obbliga a rispondere subito perché io non accetto di essere considerato un giocatore che si rifiuta di entrare in campo quando glielo chiede il suo allenatore e che non rispetta il suo club e i suoi compagni di squadra. Iniziando in panchina, ero pronto a dare il 200% anche se avessi giocato soltanto 5 minuti. Quando Lucas si è fatto male mi è stato detto di cominciare a prepararmi per il cambio. E così ho fatto, mi sono preparato subito e mi sono scaldato per 2/3 minuti massimo..Successivamente sono stato richiamato in panchina: questo è avvenuto tra il 23’ e il 26’ minuto del primo tempo. Quando sono tornato a sedermi in panchina, l’allenatore si è rivolto a me con dei termini che non mi aspettavo, io non ho fatto altro che ripetere le sue parole. Niente di più. Che le cose siano chiare: non mi sono mai rifiutato di entrare o di andarmi a scaldare. Le immagini parlano chiaramente. Il mio unico obiettivo era quello di poter aiutare i miei compagni e la squadra, come ho sempre fatto finora e come farò fino alla fine della stagione. Forza Milan".



Ha sbagliato e deve pagare con l'esclusione dalla rosa. Questo nonostante sia stato in questa stagione il miglior centrocampista per rendimento. Come hanno scritto altri però, lo spogliatoio è esploso e le colpe sono dell'allenatore, quindi è doveroso allontanare anche lui a fine stagione, oltre che per infinite ragioni tecnico-tattiche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda , mi son fatto una mia personale idea : credo che gattuso ragioni a volte ancora troppo da giocatore e con la testa da giocatore.
> Quando parla di bava alla bocca , di occhi della tigre ecc ecc mi pare ancora di rivedere il ringhio giocatore ma l'allenatore non deve ragionare cosi.
> Un tecnico deve saper gestire e deve capire che non tutti i giocatori vivono la gara o la vigilia come le viveva lui.
> Lui era quello che passava le notti insonni per l'ansia ma poi c'era il pirlo di turno che dormiva beatamente o seedorf col suo stile ciondolante.
> ...



Credo usi quei termini per due ragioni:
la prima è che non ha argomenti tattici con cui caricare la squadra
la seconda forse è una scarsa dialettica che quindi non gli fornisce argomentazioni più efficaci

Già detto molte volte, oggi giorno un tecnico "pane e salame" non basta più a certi livelli..forse nemmeno a livelli più bassi..oggi un Mazzone coi sui "Daje" sarebbe probabilmente deriso dai ragazzini..


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo usi quei termini per due ragioni:
> la prima è che non ha argomenti tattici con cui caricare la squadra
> la seconda forse è una scarsa dialettica che quindi non gli fornisce argomentazioni più efficaci
> 
> Già detto molte volte, oggi giorno un tecnico "pane e salame" non basta più a certi livelli..forse nemmeno a livelli più bassi..oggi un Mazzone coi sui "Daje" sarebbe probabilmente deriso dai ragazzini..



A settembre tutti mi davano contro quando dicevo che gattuso non ha la cultura per gestire un gruppo.
Dove per cultura non intendo che debba essere un 'letterato' ma di certo fare l'allenatore oggi richiede tante conoscenze.
Come dice mou? 'chi sa solo d calcio non sa nulla di calcio'.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A settembre tutti mi davano contro quando dicevo che gattuso non ha la cultura per gestire un gruppo.
> Dove per cultura non intendo che debba essere un 'letterato' ma di certo fare l'allenatore oggi richiede tante conoscenze.
> Come dice mou? 'chi sa solo d calcio non sa nulla di calcio'.



Oggi è vero..il calcio è diventato un mondo troppo complesso..ecco perché invece acciuga Allegri se la cava benone


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti garantisco che non è cosi.
> Se mi leggi avrai notato che mai ho rivolto una sola offesa al mister nè mi permetterei mai di farlo.
> La critica è una cosa, l'offesa è altra.
> Volevo solo invitare un pò tutti a guardare oltre il nostro naso.
> ...



Che il milan sia un polveriera mi sembra assodato, il nervosismo "si tocca con mano" , ma lo ripeto non e' solo colpa di gattuso .
Purtroppo il connubio allenatore davvero scarso - giocatori scarsi , senza attributi e professionalita' ha portato a tutto questo..


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Che il milan sia un polveriera mi sembra assodato, il nervosismo "si tocca con mano" , ma lo ripeto non e' solo colpa di gattuso .
> Purtroppo il connubio allenatore davvero scarso - giocatori scarsi , senza attributi e professionalita' ha portato a tutto questo..



Ma i giocatori possono anche esser scarsi ma la disciplina viene prima di tutto.
Francamente queste cose nemmeno in prima categoria si vedono o comunque non devono succedere.
Forse nel campionato amatoriale, e nemmeno .
L'allievo ha sbagliato e va punito, il maestro è però responsabile della scolaresca.
La direzione è responsabile del maestro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma i giocatori possono anche esser scarsi ma la disciplina viene prima di tutto.
> Francamente queste cose nemmeno in prima categoria si vedono o comunque non devono succedere.
> Forse nel campionato amatoriale, e nemmeno .
> L'allievo ha sbagliato e va punito, il maestro è però responsabile della scolaresca.
> La direzione è responsabile del maestro.



Ma da uno che espone la maglia di un avversario (scambiata a fine partita ) sotto la curva cosa ti aspetti ?
Che gattuso non abbia le redini della squadra mi sembra ovvio.., ma basta scusanti per TUTTI.


----------



## Victorss (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io comunque con la pettorina verde l'ho visto il giocatore quindi presumo che si stesse sul serio riscaldando.
> Cerchiamo di vederci meglio in questa faccenda perchè non mi convince del tutto.



Dai ragazzi, il linguaggio del corpo parla chiaro..se c'è un compagno in campo che si è fatto male e te sei li che ti prepari a due all'ora e dopo minuti ancora non sei pronto..io sono il capitano di una squadra a livelli dilettantistici e giuro che se vedo una cosa del genere esco dal campo e lo appendo al muro.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma da uno che espone la maglia di un avversario (scambiata a fine partita ) sotto la curva cosa ti aspetti ?
> Che gattuso non abbia le redini della squadra mi sembra ovvio.., ma basta scusanti per TUTTI.



Gattuso le redini le aveva, le ha perse improvvisamente da una data ben precisa.
Il problema è che a gattuso riconoscevamo proprio la capacità di gestire un gruppo e gli abbiamo dato tutti grandi meriti nell'aver ricostruito uno spogliatoio dalla macerie perchè oltre a questo, parliamoci chiaro, quali meriti dovremmo dare al mister?
Il dramma è che ora anche le uniche cose buone riconosciute al mister non esistono più.
E' questo il succo del discorso.


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Va bene , come dici tu meno male che l'hai compresa e spiegata tu.
> Baka è il mostro, baka è quello che non sa posturarsi tra le linee , baka è quello che fa sistematicamente tardi all'allenamento, baka è quello che si rifiuta di entrare, baka è quello che veste strano e che si comporta strano.
> Queste sono solo alcune delle dichiarazioni di mister e stampa amica su baka nell'anno in corso.
> Non sto dicendo che la ragione è del ragazzo, sto solo invitando a vederci meglio sulla faccenda perchè io ci sento puzza di bruciato da qua a un miglio.



Non ho mica parlato di mostro. Ha fatto un errore e far finta di niente è strumentalizzare la situazione. Non serve che lo spieghi io a qualcuno, se per te è normale quello che è successo va bene. Non è che sia fondamentale che io e te si abbia la stessa idea.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, il linguaggio del corpo parla chiaro..se c'è un compagno in campo che si è fatto male e te sei li che ti prepari a due all'ora e dopo minuti ancora non sei pronto..io sono il capitano di una squadra a livelli dilettantistici e giuro che se vedo una cosa del genere esco dal campo e lo appendo al muro.



Che si preparasse a due all'ora quindi presumo lo abbia visto e constatato il preparatore atletico che seguiva baka nella fase di riscaldamento ?
Ci può stare.
Se le cose fossero andate cosi ci può stare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gattuso le redini le aveva, le ha perse improvvisamente da una data ben precisa.
> Il problema è che a gattuso riconoscevamo proprio la capacità di gestire un gruppo e gli abbiamo dato tutti grandi meriti nell'aver ricostruito uno spogliatoio dalla macerie perchè oltre a questo, parliamoci chiaro, quali meriti dovremmo dare al mister?
> Il dramma è che ora anche le uniche cose buone riconosciute al mister non esistono più.
> E' questo il succo del discorso.



su questo sono d'accordo, sul difendere Bakayoko assolutamente no. In quel momento e in quella situazione devi essere scattante, non puoi procedere con lentezza e aspettarti che l'allenatore 'pazienti un pochino'. Ci fosse stato anche Allegri o Ancelotti l'avrebbe preso a pedate nel deretano.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non ho mica parlato di mostro. Ha fatto un errore e far finta di niente è strumentalizzare la situazione. Non serve che lo spieghi io a qualcuno, se per te è normale quello che è successo va bene. Non è che sia fondamentale che io e te si abbia la stessa idea.



Assolutamente no.
Se il giocatore ha sbagliato DEVE pagare.
Ma se da mesi ne succedono di tutte i colori chi deve pagare???
Siamo un circo. 
Pure paquetà ieri è impazzito, dopo romagna.
E converrai con me che paquetà e romagna sono ragazzi pacati.


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Se il giocatore ha sbagliato DEVE pagare.
> Ma se da mesi ne succedono di tutte i colori chi deve pagare???
> Siamo un circo.
> ...



Ma sicuramente il mister sarà fatto fuori. Non lo sto certo difendendo, anzi ho a più riprese spiegato che ha sbagliato la gestione del ragazzo. Mi fa solo incavolare che un calciatore pagato si comporti così. 

Sul discorso tempo... a me sono sembrati tipo 3 minuti o giù di là, ma non mi sono messo a cronometrate, Rino avrà più contezza di me. In ogni caso non è che sia successo chissà cosa. Si scusa, e gioca contro la fiorentina. Queste cose succedono in ogni spogliatoio. Il nostro errore è farle uscire...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io comunque con la pettorina verde l'ho visto il giocatore quindi presumo che si stesse sul serio riscaldando.
> Cerchiamo di vederci meglio in questa faccenda perchè non mi convince del tutto.



tutti pronti a dar addosso a baka perchè is son fatti fare il lavaggio del cervello dai media tutta la settimana. ma basterebbe ragionare un attimo.

di certo la responsabilità è almeno 50 e 50. altra mossa da esonero di gattuso. penso che la società capirà e lo obbligherà a schierarlo con la fiorentina


----------



## Victorss (7 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Voglio cercare di essere obiettivo scansando pregiudizi a causa di Gattuso. Bakayoko non è certo immune da colpe, è lampante la sua lentezza esasperante nel prepararsi. Normalmente devi scattare come una molla, mentre lui se la prende comoda. Non si fa così.
> 
> Detto questo, capisco che era sofferente per le vicende degli ultimi giorni dove è diventato il capro espiatorio di ritiri punitivi (provvedimenti adatti ad una provinciale) e strumentalizzazioni. Dopo essere stato fondamentale per il centrocampo, essere sbattuto in panchina così platealmente non è simpatico. E' ovvio che poi quando ti chiamano perché c'è bisogno di te, la fai pesare. Gattuso ha scocciato con questi atteggiamenti da maestrino di una volta con la stecca in mano, quando poi parla di gruppo di amiconi coeso.
> 
> ...



La fai pesare?? Ma come la fai pesare?
Ma mi vorreste dire che veramente con il compagno di squadra che rientra in campo NON REGGENDOSI IN PIEDI e con le lacrime agli occhi, vi girate e vedete questo che sta ancora cercando la pettorina e facendo la corsetta a due all'ora, non vi sarebbero girati i maroni??
Ho difeso Bakayoko dalla prima partita con la nostra maglia in cui a detta di tutti, TUTTI sembrava si muovesse come un decerebrato in campo. L'ho difeso dai fischi con i quali San Siro lo ricopriva appena sbagliava un passaggio o uno stop nelle prime partite.
Ma il suo comportamento è inaccettabile e vergognoso, a partire dalla maglia di Acerbi alla grandissima minchiata della benzina fino ad arrivare a ieri sera. 
Basta difendere sti milionari viziati e presuntuosi. Ci sono regole scritte e non scritte che vanno rispettate. gattuso non ha fatto nessun maestrino, fosse stato per me Bakayoko non rientrava nemmeno in panchina a fine primo tempo. In tribuna lo mandavo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutti pronti a dar addosso a baka perchè is son fatti fare il lavaggio del cervello dai media tutta la settimana. ma basterebbe ragionare un attimo.
> 
> di certo la responsabilità è almeno 50 e 50. altra mossa da esonero di gattuso. penso che la società capirà e lo obbligherà a schierarlo con la fiorentina


più che lavaggio dei media, l'abbiamo visto con i nostri occhi ieri sera. Comunque la verità non ce l'ha in tasca nessuno. Vedremo la carriera futura di questo ragazzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente il mister sarà fatto fuori. Non lo sto certo difendendo, anzi ho a più riprese spiegato che ha sbagliato la gestione del ragazzo. Mi fa solo incavolare che un calciatore pagato si comporti così.
> 
> Sul discorso tempo... a me sono sembrati tipo 3 minuti o giù di là, ma non mi sono messo a cronometrate, Rino avrà più contezza di me. In ogni caso non è che sia successo chissà cosa. Si scusa, e gioca contro la fiorentina. Queste cose succedono in ogni spogliatoio. Il nostro errore è farle uscire...



Sai cosa voglio dire in parole povere???
Che siamo arrivati alla fase egoistica.
Quando lo spogliatoio si spacca e i rapporti si incrinano tra compagni o tra compagni e allenatori si perde quella voglia di combattere per il 'noi' perchè viene prima l'ego.
Ti posso anticipare anche cosa dirà baka nel confronto di domani faccia a faccia col mister : 'perchè dovrei entrare a freddo e mettere a repentaglio la mia muscolatura?'.
Ecco.
Volevo solo dire che quanto successo ieri è solo uno dei tanti episodi che testimoniano la spaccatura di uno spogliatoio e lo dico con la morte nel cuore perchè stiamo mandando a farsi benedire un quarto posto che era scritto.
Quando in una squadra non si parla più col noi ma con l'io è finita.
Gattuso ha scaricato la squadra, la squadra ha scaricato gattuso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lui parla di 2 minuti, gattuso di 7..ce ne passano 5 lunghissimi con un compagno infortunato..in diretta mi è parso più verso i 3 minuti onestamente..ma resta il fatto che lui era la prima scelta, ma inspiegabilmente Mauri era più pronto ad entrare..
> 
> Poi vabbé, sulla professionalità non so perché ma tra Rino Gattuso che ha sputato sangue 10 anni per il Milan e sto tizio propendo a credere a Gattuso..uno che correva in campo col labbro spaccato o che *restava in campo rotto mentre seedorf cercava le scarpette...*



e da rotto prima procura un rigore per l'inter e poi si fa sbattere fuori. non il massimo dell'intelligenza, per essere leggeri...
baka era girato male anche lui, per me le colpe stanno al 50%. ha molte attenuanti per aver fatto quello che ha fatto. anche se ovviamente non lo doveva fare



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La più grossa ******* la sta facendo adesso, scrivendo sui social.
> Queste cose non devono essere tollerate.
> Basta social. Credo che a Bakayoko lo abbiano detto in tutte le lingue e lui insiste.



e come fa altrimenti a difendersi che la stampa è completamente schierata? perchè passare sempre da uomo nero ))


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai cosa voglio dire in parole povere???
> Che siamo arrivati alla fase egoistica.
> Quando lo spogliatoio si spacca e i rapporti si incrinano tra compagni o tra compagni e allenatori si perde quella voglia di combattere per il 'noi' perchè viene prima l'ego.
> Ti posso anticipare anche cosa dirà baka nel confronto di domani faccia a faccia col mister : 'perchè dovrei entrare a freddo e mettere a repentaglio la mia muscolatura?'.
> ...



Non credo. Credo che qualcuno sia sceso dalla barca ma non che la squadra sia spaccata. Non si porta a casa come ieri la partita se tutti non remano dalla stessa parte..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutti pronti a dar addosso a baka perchè is son fatti fare il lavaggio del cervello dai media tutta la settimana. ma basterebbe ragionare un attimo.
> 
> di certo la responsabilità è almeno 50 e 50. altra mossa da esonero di gattuso. penso che la società capirà e lo obbligherà a schierarlo con la fiorentina



Con al fiorentina Bakayoko giocherà di sicuro, siamo peggio che contati..poi vediamo come gioca..se è uno con le palle va in campo e spacca il mondo, se è un pagliaccio va in campo a trollare...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Brambati (che mi pare molto vicino all'ambiente) ha detto che a lui hanno riferito che dopo i fatti di San Siro con la Lazio Baka e Kessie, ma soprattutto Bakayoko, si sono legati al dito che il Mister non li ha difesi ma in conferenza ha detto che hanno sbagliato..
> Da lì pare sia partito un comportamento poco professionale di un gruppetto di giocatori culminato con il ritiro



per me è così, mi fa piacere qualcuno lo inizi a dire. errore decisivo del mister, l'unico a non difendere i propri giocatori


----------



## gabri65 (7 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> La fai pesare?? Ma come la fai pesare?
> Ma mi vorreste dire che veramente con il compagno di squadra che rientra in campo NON REGGENDOSI IN PIEDI e con le lacrime agli occhi, vi girate e vedete questo che sta ancora cercando la pettorina e facendo la corsetta a due all'ora, non vi sarebbero girati i maroni??
> Ho difeso Bakayoko dalla prima partita con la nostra maglia in cui a detta di tutti, TUTTI sembrava si muovesse come un decerebrato in campo. L'ho difeso dai fischi con i quali San Siro lo ricopriva appena sbagliava un passaggio o uno stop nelle prime partite.
> Ma il suo comportamento è inaccettabile e vergognoso, a partire dalla maglia di Acerbi alla grandissima minchiata della benzina fino ad arrivare a ieri sera.
> Basta difendere sti milionari viziati e presuntuosi. Ci sono regole scritte e non scritte che vanno rispettate. gattuso non ha fatto nessun maestrino, fosse stato per me Bakayoko non rientrava nemmeno in panchina a fine primo tempo. In tribuna lo mandavo.



Calma, guarda che non ho difeso Bakayoko, forse non appare chiaro dal contesto. Magari mi sono espresso male. Io ho dato una mia interpretazione sul perché del comportamento del giocatore. Poi che non sia un atteggiamento professionale nessuno dovrebbe avere dubbi. Quindi lui è da condannare, e se veramente dimostra poca sobrietà e serietà, visto anche il messaggio social (che personalmente avrei evitato, che non se ne puole più), allora sono giuste le punizioni.

Però è anche vero, per quanto mi riguarda, che Gattuso mi sembra faccia di tutto per far innvervosire l'ambiente. Ne avesse fatta una giusta. A parte i difetti di comunicazione, non si comporta come un vero allenatore ma come il fratello più grande di una banda di ragazzetti che escono insieme per il gelato. Sono lontani i tempi degli allenatori che stanno in panchina tranquilli, osservano, e fanno funzionare la squadra, e si fanno sentire solo quando opportuno e in maniera precisa, determinata e senza parole ed atteggiamenti impusivi e fuori luogo. Scusami ma parecchie responsabilità ce le ha anche lui. Se adesso siamo senza centrocampo lo dovremmo chiedere a lui, visto che oggettivamente abbiamo 4 (leggasi quattro) giocatori inservibili e/o inadatti e/o poco sopportati.

Come giustamente fatto osservare anche da altri, si ragiona troppo personalmente, senza pensare al bene del Milan ma al proprio tornaconto personale.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non credo. Credo che qualcuno sia sceso dalla barca ma non che la squadra sia spaccata. Non si porta a casa come ieri la partita se tutti non remano dalla stessa parte..



Il ritiro sicuramente ha aiutato per recuperare energie mentali e di gruppo ma la squadra di un tempo è un lontano ricordo.
Del resto mai sentito un mister a fine gara dire che la squadra non è da obiettivo dichiarato e cioè da quarto posto.
Se non è questo scaricare la squadra e le colpe sulla squadra dimmi tu come definirlo....


----------



## Victorss (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che si preparasse a due all'ora quindi presumo lo abbia visto e constatato il preparatore atletico che seguiva baka nella fase di riscaldamento ?
> Ci può stare.
> Se le cose fossero andate cosi ci può stare.



Ci ha messo 2 minuti per alzarsi e mettersi i parastichi. Per me è sufficiente. In ogni caso dove sta scritto che se Gattuso vede un altro giocatore prepararsi velocemente e con occhi differenti non possa cambiare idea e far entrare un altro? Baka si incazza e passa dietro Gattuso borbottando. Gattuso si gira e gli dice, facendo segno col dito, che ci vuole la testa. Infatti Josè Mauri ha giocato una buona partita nonostante la serie di panchine infinite che ha fatto in questi anni.
In questi casi il mister ha sempre ragione, punto. Probabilmente avesse visto una prontezza, concentrazione e voglia maggiori questa cosa non sarebbe successa, ma sono valutazioni del mister. Ti siedi e stai zitto, non rispondi davanti alle telecamere, non fai post sui social il giorno dopo. Bakayoko è incomprensibile ed indifendibile, e mi dispiace moltissimo io l'ho sempre sostenuto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse il video può aiutare a capire come sono andati realmente i fatti.
> -Gattuso comunica a baka che deve entrare;
> -il ragazzo si fissa i parastinchi;
> -Gli viene consegnato il fratino e inizia a correre accompagnato dal preparatore;
> ...



Basta vedere la reazione di Bertolacci quando Gattuso si rivolge a Bakayoko per capire come sono andate le cose eh. Sembra che dica "Mha" e fa una espressione come dire "Questo è matto, stavolta ha esagerato" è li da vedere il video eh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con al fiorentina Bakayoko giocherà di sicuro, siamo peggio che contati..poi vediamo come gioca..se è uno con le palle va in campo e spacca il mondo, se è un pagliaccio va in campo a trollare...



può anche essere che ne abbia piene le balle di essere ridicolizzato da gattuso e faccia schifo apposta, non lo nego. vedremo, cmq pr me gioca...


----------



## Victorss (7 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Calma, guarda che non ho difeso Bakayoko, forse non appare chiaro dal contesto. Magari mi sono espresso male. Io ho dato una mia interpretazione sul perché del comportamento del giocatore. Poi che non sia un atteggiamento professionale nessuno dovrebbe avere dubbi. Quindi lui è da condannare, e se veramente dimostra poca sobrietà e serietà, visto anche il messaggio social (che personalmente avrei evitato, che non se ne puole più), allora sono giuste le punizioni.
> 
> Però è anche vero, per quanto mi riguarda, che Gattuso mi sembra faccia di tutto per far innvervosire l'ambiente. Ne avesse fatta una giusta. A parte i difetti di comunicazione, non si comporta come un vero allenatore ma come il fratello più grande di una banda di ragazzetti che escono insieme per il gelato. Sono lontani i tempi degli allenatori che stanno in panchina tranquilli, osservano, e fanno funzionare la squadra, e si fanno sentire solo quando opportuno e in maniera precisa, determinata e senza parole ed atteggiamenti impusivi e fuori luogo. Scusami ma parecchie responsabilità ce le ha anche lui. Se adesso siamo senza centrocampo lo dovremmo chiedere a lui, visto che oggettivamente abbiamo 4 (leggasi quattro) giocatori inservibili e/o inadatti e/o poco sopportati.
> 
> Come giustamente fatto osservare anche da altri, si ragiona troppo personalmente, senza pensare al bene del Milan ma al proprio tornaconto personale.



Ma che Gattuso abbia fatto grossi errori anche nella gestione dello spogliatoio e nelle dichiarazioni in questa ultima parte della stagione è acclarato. Pure io che l'ho sempre difeso lo posso tranquillamente ammettere.
Come pure il fatto che questa squadra gioca da schifo.
Ma su quello che è successo ieri sera io non ho alcun dubbio. Per me Gattuso è stato anche fin troppo diplomatico. Durante la partita fai quello che dice il mister e lo fai anche veloce, e STAI ZITTO. 
Dopo, finita la partita se ne parla in privato, ma durante la partita ti svegli e stai zitto. Non ci sono santi che tengano per me.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma che Gattuso abbia fatto grossi errori anche nella gestione dello spogliatoio e nelle dichiarazioni in questa ultima parte della stagione è acclarato. Pure io che l'ho sempre difeso lo posso tranquillamente ammettere.
> Come pure il fatto che questa squadra gioca da schifo.
> Ma su quello che è successo ieri sera io non ho alcun dubbio. Per me Gattuso è stato anche fin troppo diplomatico. Durante la partita fai quello che dice il mister e lo fai anche veloce, e STAI ZITTO.
> Dopo, finita la partita se ne parla in privato, ma durante la partita ti svegli e stai zitto. Non ci sono santi che tengano per me.



Si però guarda la faccia di Bertolacci quando Gattuso si rivolge a Bakayoko. Quella faccia dice tutto e per me ha steccato Gattuso.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma che Gattuso abbia fatto grossi errori anche nella gestione dello spogliatoio e nelle dichiarazioni in questa ultima parte della stagione è acclarato. Pure io che l'ho sempre difeso lo posso tranquillamente ammettere.
> Come pure il fatto che questa squadra gioca da schifo.
> Ma su quello che è successo ieri sera io non ho alcun dubbio. Per me Gattuso è stato anche fin troppo diplomatico. Durante la partita fai quello che dice il mister e lo fai anche veloce, e STAI ZITTO.
> Dopo, finita la partita se ne parla in privato, ma durante la partita ti svegli e stai zitto. Non ci sono santi che tengano per me.



E infatti, in generale, su questo condivido e non ho niente da dire. 

Personalmente, al posto di Gattuso, avrei evitato di platealizzare. Tutto qui.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e da rotto prima procura un rigore per l'inter e poi si fa sbattere fuori. non il massimo dell'intelligenza, per essere leggeri...
> baka era girato male anche lui, per me le colpe stanno al 50%. ha molte attenuanti per aver fatto quello che ha fatto. anche se ovviamente non lo doveva fare
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle verso Bakayoko mi sembrano difese un po' di parte.
Premesso che credo che certe situazioni si creino in due, tra la storia di Acerbi, il ritardo e questa scenetta in panchina penso che ci siano sufficienti elementi per farsi un'idea del personaggio.
Qui si vuol credere ad una follia di Gattuso e basta, ma l'evidenza delle cose spinge a farsi un'idea più ampia direi, incluse le parole di Leonardo e le varie multe che la società sta dando a Bakayoko ultimamente.

Chiedo: se queste cose le avesse fatte un altro giocatore quale sarebbe il tuo atteggiamento? Ad esempio Rodriguez, o Kessie, o Romagnoli?

Personalmente credo che la ricostruzione del Milan dovrà passare prima di tutto dalla scelta di uomini da Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ci ha messo 2 minuti per alzarsi e mettersi i parastichi. Per me è sufficiente. In ogni caso dove sta scritto che se Gattuso vede un altro giocatore prepararsi velocemente e con occhi differenti non possa cambiare idea e far entrare un altro? Baka si incazza e passa dietro Gattuso borbottando. Gattuso si gira e gli dice, facendo segno col dito, che ci vuole la testa. Infatti Josè Mauri ha giocato una buona partita nonostante la serie di panchine infinite che ha fatto in questi anni.
> In questi casi il mister ha sempre ragione, punto. Probabilmente avesse visto una prontezza, concentrazione e voglia maggiori questa cosa non sarebbe successa, ma sono valutazioni del mister. Ti siedi e stai zitto, non rispondi davanti alle telecamere, non fai post sui social il giorno dopo. Bakayoko è incomprensibile ed indifendibile, e mi dispiace moltissimo io l'ho sempre sostenuto.



Il discorso è ben più ampio e complesso.
I giocatori oggi sono aziende e non si può usare sempre il bastone davanti la stampa, non puoi andare a dire che un giocatore non sa posturarsi e che ha dei limiti, cito questa frase di gattuso che risale a mesi fa per far capire che forse il rapporto tra i due non è mai decollato.
Per gattuso forse è normale e fa parte del suo carattere ma i calciatori di oggi che curano anche l'immagine non accettano queste dichiarazioni.
Si discute fratello, ci si confronta, tu dici la tua e io ribatto e sta ben certo che ho l'onestà intellettuale e l'umiltà di riconoscere di avere torto e di darti ragione.
Il ragazzo ha sbagliato, su questi siamo tutti d'accordo.
Volevo solo andare a fondo di dinamiche di gruppo e di squadra che ormai sono incrinati ed episodi come quello di ieri non fanno che aumentare questa mia convinzione.


----------



## Ema2000 (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quelle parole di Bakayoko mi sembrano una idiozia gigantesca.
> 
> Siccome dal labiale si capisce CHIARAMENTE un bel “fuck off, mate”, questo vorrebbe darci a bere, dicendo “stavo ripetendo le sue parole”, che Gattuso lo avrebbe mandato affanzullo per primo e che lui, povera stella, stesse ripetendo quelle vili parole incredulo e scioccato da tanta prepotente arroganza???
> 
> Ma questo ci ha proprio presi per scemi.



La cosa più significativa è lo sguardo allucinato di Cutrone che fissa Gattuso, forse anche a ringhio qualcosa fuori dal comune è scappato, anche se Baka in un frangente simile non può prepararsii con tanta flemma.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quelle verso Bakayoko mi sembrano difese un po' di parte.
> Premesso che credo che certe situazioni si creino in due, tra la storia di Acerbi, il ritardo e questa scenetta in panchina penso che ci siano sufficienti elementi per farsi un'idea del personaggio.
> Qui si vuol credere ad una follia di Gattuso e basta, ma l'evidenza delle cose spinge a farsi un'idea più ampia direi, incluse le parole di Leonardo e le varie multe che la società sta dando a Bakayoko ultimamente.
> 
> ...



Non è nemmeno onesto però far passare baka per il mostro della situazione perchè se cosi fosse basterebbe metterlo fuori rosa per risolvere i problemi e invece da mesi se ne vedono di tutti i colori.
Ieri ha perso la testa paquetà , settimana scorsa ha sbroccato romagnoli, gattuso a fine gara ha scaricato la squadra...
Non penso la causa di tutti i mali sia baka.
Non lo voglio difendere sia chiaro ma se la classe non funziona il dito si punta sul maestro.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ci ha messo 2 minuti per alzarsi e mettersi i parastichi. Per me è sufficiente. In ogni caso dove sta scritto che se Gattuso vede un altro giocatore prepararsi velocemente e con occhi differenti non possa cambiare idea e far entrare un altro? Baka si incazza e passa dietro Gattuso borbottando. Gattuso si gira e gli dice, facendo segno col dito, che ci vuole la testa. Infatti Josè Mauri ha giocato una buona partita nonostante la serie di panchine infinite che ha fatto in questi anni.
> In questi casi il mister ha sempre ragione, punto. Probabilmente avesse visto una prontezza, concentrazione e voglia maggiori questa cosa non sarebbe successa, ma sono valutazioni del mister. Ti siedi e stai zitto, non rispondi davanti alle telecamere, non fai post sui social il giorno dopo. Bakayoko è incomprensibile ed indifendibile, e mi dispiace moltissimo io l'ho sempre sostenuto.



Ma infatti. Queste difese a Bakayoko sono vere e proprie arrampicate sugli specchi.

Boh sarà che per me il Milan è ancora una cosa sacra, sarà che ho in mente i campioni che ci giocavano... a me vedere certi atteggiamenti fa ribollire il sangue, sapendo poi tutto quello che è successo in settimana.

Mi chiedo se una cosa simile l'avesse fatta Chalanoglu quali sarebbero i commenti.


----------



## Victorss (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il discorso è ben più ampio e complesso.
> I giocatori oggi sono aziende e non si può usare sempre il bastone davanti la stampa, non puoi andare a dire che un giocatore non sa posturarsi e che ha dei limiti, cito questa frase di gattuso che risale a mesi fa per far capire che forse il rapporto tra i due non è mai decollato.
> Per gattuso forse è normale e fa parte del suo carattere ma i calciatori di oggi che curano anche l'immagine non accettano queste dichiarazioni.
> Si discute fratello, ci si confronta, tu dici la tua e io ribatto e sta ben certo che ho l'onestà intellettuale e l'umiltà di riconoscere di avere torto e di darti ragione.
> ...



Ma io diavolo sono d'accordo con te che quelle dichiarazioni di Gattuso furono un pò offensive al giorno d'oggi e dissi che aveva sbagliato a dire quelle cose in quel modo davanti alle telecamere..ma questo non centra nulla con quello che è successo ieri sera..
Durante la partita io sono un integralista, se il mister ti chiama tu corri. Entri anche a freddo se necessario, perchè c'è un tuo compagno che sta male. E se il mister ti dice di risederti perchè ha visto che qualcun altro è più motivato di te stai zitto e buono. 
Se il mister ti dice che sei un pirla stai zitto e buono. Poi dopo, nello spogliatoio, vai dal mister e chiedi spiegazioni.
Per me non c'è altra dinamica corretta in queste situazioni..per questo mi sembra assurdo cercare alibi o attenuanti per il comportamento di Baka di ieri.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> La cosa più significativa è lo sguardo allucinato di Cutrone che fissa Gattuso, forse anche a ringhio qualcosa fuori dal comune è scappato, anche se Baka in un frangente simile non può prepararsii con tanta flemma.



Ma anche la faccia di Bertolacci dice molte cose eh. Borbotta anche qualcosa l'ex Genoano. In ogni caso se Bakayoko ci ha messo un po' a preparasi, la colpa è sempre di Gattuso! Ha creato un clima esasperante. Guardate anche la faccia di Piatek, è molto diversa rispetto all'inizio. Molto più "stressato".



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Queste difese a Bakayoko sono vere e proprie arrampicate sugli specchi.
> 
> Boh sarà che per me il Milan è ancora una cosa sacra, sarà che ho in mente i campioni che ci giocavano... a me vedere certi atteggiamenti fa ribollire il sangue, sapendo poi tutto quello che è successo in settimana.
> 
> Mi chiedo se una cosa simile l'avesse fatta Chalanoglu quali sarebbero i commenti.



Te lo dico io: Hakan sarebbe potuto star li anche a farsi un caffè, che Gattuso non gli avrebbe detto nulla, visto che è il suo cocco. Pensi che i calciatori non si siano accorti anche di questa cosa? Che ci sono due pesi e due misure?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> può anche essere che ne abbia piene le balle di essere ridicolizzato da gattuso e faccia schifo apposta, non lo nego. vedremo, cmq pr me gioca...



Ripeto, quello sarebbe il comportamento di un pagliaccio..e sinceramente lo stile "alla balotelli" ce l'ha..vedremo se ci smentisce..

Un campione che vuole far rimangiare al tecnico le critiche risponde sul campo


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è nemmeno onesto però far passare baka per il mostro della situazione perchè se cosi fosse basterebbe metterlo fuori rosa per risolvere i problemi e invece da mesi se ne vedono di tutti i colori.
> Ieri ha perso la testa paquetà , settimana scorsa ha sbroccato romagnoli, gattuso a fine gara ha scaricato la squadra...
> Non penso la causa di tutti i mali sia baka.
> Non lo voglio difendere sia chiaro ma se la classe non funziona il dito si punta sul maestro.



beh il dito è puntato sempre sul maestro da almeno un annetto. E prima era puntato su Montella, quando Bakayoko manco c'era.

Bakayoko non è un mostro, ma i suoi comportamenti nelle ultime settimane sono da censurare. Sta raccogliendo multe una dietro l'altra. Questa mi pare la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso più che altro.

Io a vedo così. Ci sono elementi che stanno dando l'anima, come Borini o Mauri per esempio, ma ce ne sono altri sicuramente perchè si vede quando giocano. E ce ne sono altri che prendono la situazione alla leggera.
Un allenatore non può far passare le cose lisce come se nulla fosse o come se la stagione fosse finita. Il senso del pugno duro delle ultime settimane è questo. E parlo di pugno duro di tutti, in primis della società che mi pare stia appoggiando in pieno certi provvedimenti.
Va bene Gattuso, che ormai è andato e lo odiano tutti, ma Leonardo Maldini e Gazidis sono a Milanello tutti i giorni e non credo ci stiano a tagliare i prati... se appoggiano la linea è segno che certe cose a Milanello stanno succedendo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Comunque nelle prossime ore credo che verranno a galla altri dettagli interessanti e forse ci faremo un'idea ben precisa.
Vi voglio però ricordare che su quella stessa panchina è andata in scena una discussione ben più indecorosa con biglia e kessie che a momenti venivano alle mani.
E in quel frangente baka non c'era.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma anche la faccia di Bertolacci dice molte cose eh. Borbotta anche qualcosa l'ex Genoano. In ogni caso se Bakayoko ci ha messo un po' a preparasi, la colpa è sempre di Gattuso! Ha creato un clima esasperante. Guardate anche la faccia di Piatek, è molto diversa rispetto all'inizio. Molto più "stressato".
> 
> 
> 
> Te lo dico io: Hakan sarebbe potuto star li anche a farsi un caffè, che Gattuso non gli avrebbe detto nulla, visto che è il suo cocco. Pensi che i calciatori non si siano accorti anche di questa cosa? Che ci sono due pesi e due misure?



Ma figuriamoci ragazzi... ma mica è la squadretta dell'oratorio. Ci fossero certe situazioni sarebbe stato esonerato da mo... i giocatori quando vedono situazioni strane mandano avanti i procuratori in società come bulldozer, un allenatore che non ha in mano un gruppo viene esonerato in quattro e quattr'otto.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> beh il dito è puntato sempre sul maestro da almeno un annetto. E prima era puntato su Montella, quando Bakayoko manco c'era.
> 
> Bakayoko non è un mostro, ma i suoi comportamenti nelle ultime settimane sono da censurare. Sta raccogliendo multe una dietro l'altra. Questa mi pare la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso più che altro.
> 
> ...



Mauri sta dando l'anima dove??
Ha giocato giusto ieri.
Qualcosa in quel maledetto spogliatoio è successo e tutto ciò che vediamo è la conseguenza.
Non so se la società ha dato il benservito al mister che di conseguenza si è svuotato svuotando pure i giocatori.
Purtroppo succedono anche queste cose, i calciatori vanno in cerca di alibi.
Magari invece tremano solo le gambe dalla paura.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma anche la faccia di Bertolacci dice molte cose eh. Borbotta anche qualcosa l'ex Genoano. In ogni caso se Bakayoko ci ha messo un po' a preparasi, la colpa è sempre di Gattuso! Ha creato un clima esasperante. Guardate anche la faccia di Piatek, è molto diversa rispetto all'inizio. Molto più "stressato".
> 
> 
> 
> Te lo dico io: Hakan sarebbe potuto star li anche a farsi un caffè, che Gattuso non gli avrebbe detto nulla, visto che è il suo cocco. Pensi che i calciatori non si siano accorti anche di questa cosa? Che ci sono due pesi e due misure?



E queste sono giustissime osservazioni che, senza giustificare il comportamento di Bakayoko, la dicono lunga su quale può essere lo stato mentale della squadra. Di distruzione e demoralizzazione. Chissà quanti giocatori credono veramente in Gattuso come allenatore, se non per proprio interesse. Poi l'interesse del Milan viene da ultimo, mi sembra.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mauri sta dando l'anima dove??
> Ha giocato giusto ieri.
> Qualcosa in quel maledetto spogliatoio è successo e tutto ciò che vediamo è la conseguenza.
> Non so se la società ha dato il benservito al mister che di conseguenza si è svuotato svuotando pure i giocatori.
> ...



Mauri da l'anima in allenamento, dico. E questo è qualcosa che sanno tutti, tanto che lui è lì nel gruppo proprio per questo.

Codesto che dici è un altro discorso e lo vedo come il più credibile. La società ha comunicato a Gattuso che a giugno saluta e i giocatori, che fino a quel momento si erano compattati intorno a lui come dicevano in tante interviste, hanno mollato.
Questo è molto più credibile.
Ma non vedo in questa situazione quale sia la responsabilità del "mostro" Gattuso, che anzi mi pare che sia l'unico a martellare il gruppo per non mollare fino alla fine.

Poi è certo secondo me che abbiano anche detto a Bakayoko che non lo riscattano. Da lì il cambio di atteggiamento e le successive punizioni. Questi scenari li vedo più verosimili.

Nel gruppo può anche esserci un tarlo, ma devono esserci degli anticorpi che lo proteggono, ovvero uomini di carisma e personalità che tirano il gruppo in ogni situazione. Ma tu ti saresti immaginato storielle del genere con Baresi Maldini Donadoni Ancelotti Costacurta Baresi Tassotti? Eppure anche al tempo in panchina c'era Sacchi, uno che nella gestione degli uomini era un disastro, ma se nello spogliatoio ci sono uomini veri tutti rigano dritto. Se uno alza la cresta o manca di rispetto, sono gli altri che prima di tutto lo rimettono in riga, mica serve il maestrino a dare le punizioni...
Se serve un allenatore che serri le fila, significa che c'è un problema grave negli uomini che abbiamo, che non sono da Milan.


----------



## sharp (7 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse il video può aiutare a capire come sono andati realmente i fatti.
> -Gattuso comunica a baka che deve entrare;
> -il ragazzo si fissa i parastinchi;
> -Gli viene consegnato il fratino e inizia a correre accompagnato dal preparatore;
> ...



Sono d'accordo. Bakayoko ci mette meno di TRENTA SECONDI a prepararsi e uscire dalla panchina e quando esce chiede se deve entrare subito in campo ed è Gattuso che invece gli indica di riscaldarsi con il preparatore. È Gattuso che cambia idea ed è sempre Gattuso che si avvicina e lo riprende. Non solo Bertolacci fa la faccia contrariata sentendo le parole del mister ma lo stesso Cutrone sembra dire qualcosa del tipo "ma perché!?". Non vedo davvero la necessità di interpretare le immagini in modo diverso da quello che chiaramente mostrano.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mauri da l'anima in allenamento, dico. E questo è qualcosa che sanno tutti, tanto che lui è lì nel gruppo proprio per questo.
> 
> Codesto che dici è un altro discorso e lo vedo come il più credibile. La società ha comunicato a Gattuso che a giugno saluta e i giocatori, che fino a quel momento si erano compattati intorno a lui come dicevano in tante interviste, hanno mollato.
> Questo è molto più credibile.
> ...



Il problema è quello che hai descritto: non c'è uno zoccolo duro di giocatori, coeso e facente parte di un certo modo di stare al Milan. Abbiamo magari elementi buoni ma isolati, che, a dispetto di come è stato dipinto, non sono né amici né complici. Ben altra cosa quelli che hai citato. Che forse avevano ideali e valori, e combattevano insieme per uno scopo in campo. Questi combattono per il rinnovo e il clamore social.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il problema è quello che hai descritto: non c'è uno zoccolo duro di giocatori, coeso e facente parte di un certo modo di stare al Milan. Abbiamo magari elementi buoni ma isolati, che, a dispetto di come è stato dipinto, non sono né amici né complici. Ben altra cosa quelli che hai citato. Che forse avevano ideali e valori, e combattevano insieme per uno scopo in campo. Questi combattono per il rinnovo e il clamore social.



Manca anche tanta personalita' nello spogliatoio.., sono tutti fighetti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, a sto giro Baka non l' ha nemmeno fatto con cattiveria, ha fatto tutto lentamente solo perchè è tarato.
> 
> Gattuso, probabilmente in quel momento stava nervosissimo e ha perso la pazienza a tempo zero.
> 
> ...



Piú o meno la penso anche io cosí.
Forse é il caso di parlarsi in faccia, chiarirsi e andare avanti insieme come uomini e professionisti dovrebbero saper fare.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2019)

Si continua QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/staff-bakayoko-massacro-mediatico-oggi-chiarimento-vt76146.html


----------

